# Might have to Start having more giveaways**Drawing Today..@ Noon**



## Bram (Dec 25, 2009)

Raleigh set an example of giving something away he put time and effort into..maybe we should do the same..would be glad to do one for a custom wingbone call...anyone interested..just throwing this out..Merry Christmas everyone

Gerry


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 25, 2009)

*Give away*

I would be interested if you will show me how to use it


----------



## Bram (Dec 25, 2009)

sharpeblades said:


> I would be interested if you will show me how to use it



That would not be a problem Raleigh..great giveaway..have a great Christmas..

Gerry


----------



## sleeze (Dec 25, 2009)

Somebody say Free giveaway?  I'm interested.


----------



## Victor DeVine (Dec 25, 2009)

sounds great to me!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 25, 2009)

No doubt a wingbone like that would draw a lot of attention.  Be needing it soon too!


----------



## shdybrady19 (Dec 25, 2009)

I dont turkey hunt but if its anything like your avatar, I would like to have one to just appreciate the art.


----------



## shdybrady19 (Dec 25, 2009)

What I thought would be a good idea is if someone auctioned off a knife and have the proceeds go to a family in need or something


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 25, 2009)

Heck yeah Bram......I'd be interested


----------



## Bram (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks guys for the comments..will have to do that soon..hope everyone had a good Christmas and has a very Happy New Year..

Gerry


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 26, 2009)

I like it,so I am doing one too.


----------



## Bram (Dec 26, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> I like it,so I am doing one too.



You can count me in David..already have some of your flies..want more..thanks

Gerry


----------



## bigkga69 (Dec 26, 2009)

I would love to have one of your wingbones!!  Sign me up!


----------



## steve campbell (Dec 26, 2009)

count me in. I could really use one of those.


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm getting the itch for the turkey woods already.  A wingbone is just what I need to start this new season off right!


----------



## Bram (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok..will do this on Jan. 1 2010 at 12 noon..anyone who wants to be in drawing pm me or respond to this thread. Will post photo of call in original post..thanks for looking and good luck

Gerry


----------



## kentuckychuck (Dec 27, 2009)

Add me to  the list you can never have enough wingbone calls.  Thanks, Chuck


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 27, 2009)

Add me to your list.


----------



## stev (Dec 27, 2009)

Im ready ,and boy do his calls work .


----------



## j_seph (Dec 27, 2009)

Gobble, Gobble


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm interested. I bought one of your calls last year and it is pure turkey.


----------



## SOUTHERN WOODS (Dec 27, 2009)

Also interested!


----------



## Resica (Dec 27, 2009)

I'd like to be on that list too please.


----------



## Bram (Dec 28, 2009)

Everyone added..thanks


----------



## badkarma (Dec 28, 2009)

Count me in, sir.  Saw three toms while hunting yesterday.  Really got my blood pumping.  This would be wonderful talking piece, too.


----------



## hamhock (Dec 28, 2009)

count me in two Bram thanks


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 28, 2009)

Sign me up too please!


----------



## Bram (Dec 28, 2009)

Everyone added..not many people want a turkey call..imagine that

Gerry


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 28, 2009)

count me in as well ....... but like sharpeblades I mite need a lesson or some instructions on using a wingbone call


----------



## gobble79 (Dec 28, 2009)

count me in as well


----------



## Bram (Dec 28, 2009)

redneckcamo said:


> count me in as well ....... but like sharpeblades I mite need a lesson or some instructions on using a wingbone call



You are added..and not a problem on lessons..

Gerry


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Dec 28, 2009)

count me in


----------



## JamesG (Dec 28, 2009)

Sure! Send me one. Count me in!!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Put me on the list too please.
DJ


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 28, 2009)

put me on the list please


----------



## BigThig09 (Dec 28, 2009)

i am interested! put me on the list please! beautiful work you do! Thanks!


----------



## Bram (Dec 29, 2009)

All added.. thanks guys..good luck

Gerry


----------



## Chris92 (Dec 29, 2009)

Count me in please..I see you do an amzing job.


----------



## shootpse (Dec 29, 2009)

*wingbone*

sign me up!!!! lets see if a georgia made wingbone call can call in a big ole indiana longbeard in april!!!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the offer Bram, I'd like a chance


----------



## fowl play (Dec 29, 2009)

Count me in!!


----------



## Bram (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the comments..yall are added..

Gerry


----------



## fireman401 (Dec 29, 2009)

Count me in!
I will give it a try in March if I am lucky.  At least you won't have far to mail it...heck we could probably meet at the DQ for the exchange.
David


----------



## boo (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes please count me in. Thanks for the chance, Boo


----------



## XD_Dawg (Dec 29, 2009)

Add me to the list. Always wanted a good wingbone call. Thanks Bram.


----------



## hotamighty (Dec 29, 2009)

Add me to the list to please. I saw your calls at the outdoor blast year before last and they were top of the line.


----------



## striper commander (Dec 29, 2009)

Add me to the list please.


----------



## gobbler getter (Dec 29, 2009)

add me in please  thankyou


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Dec 30, 2009)

gerry I'd love to be on the list.........    the camo caller I got last year is awsome


----------



## Fortenberry (Dec 30, 2009)

Please add me, thanks


----------



## boohoo222 (Dec 30, 2009)

i havent seen any that nice since my father used to make them in the 60s, please add me to the list


----------



## Bram (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks guys for the comments..everyone is added..

Gerry


----------



## jeff74 (Dec 30, 2009)

Love to have 1 of those calls, please add me to the list if not too late>thanks


----------



## trkyburns (Dec 30, 2009)

Bram, please add me to the list.  I can think of no better way to pass the time during January & February (the  s l o w e s t  time of year while waiting on turkey season) than to spend it learning to use a new call.


----------



## Bram (Dec 30, 2009)

You guys are added..thanks

Gerry


----------



## papagil (Dec 31, 2009)

Would please add me


----------



## donblfihu (Dec 31, 2009)

Add me also, thanks


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 31, 2009)

Please add me....thanks


----------



## Bram (Dec 31, 2009)

Everyone added..thanks

Gerry


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2009)

Add me to the list too please! Thanks a bunch for the chance.


----------



## DanBROWNING (Dec 31, 2009)

throw my name in the pot. thanks.


----------



## Bram (Dec 31, 2009)

Names added..thanks


----------



## Dupree (Dec 31, 2009)

i would ask, but since i have one ill leave it for the rest. I still have those wings i need to send to ya!


----------



## karlfishing (Dec 31, 2009)

me too please, we have plent of turkeys on my moms property in blueridge, mabye i can get my first bird


----------



## 77BOWTIE (Dec 31, 2009)

I would appreciate the opportunity to own a wing bone call. If my name is drawn I would need some instructions on how to use the call. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Dec 31, 2009)

add my name to the hat please sir


----------



## Shug (Jan 1, 2010)

I would like to be entered also


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 1, 2010)

Please enter me in the drawing


----------



## irocz2u (Jan 1, 2010)

please  add  me  happy newyears


----------



## Underwatercolors (Jan 1, 2010)

Please add my name to the list - thanks


----------



## Farm (Jan 1, 2010)

*giveaway*

Please add me to the list.

Thanks

FARM


----------



## Bram (Jan 1, 2010)

*Thanks*

Everyone added...will take names up to 12:00...good luck and thanks 

Gerry


----------



## creekrocket (Jan 1, 2010)

Throw my name in the hat!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 1, 2010)

Throw my name in the hat, if you will!!


----------



## ginn68 (Jan 1, 2010)

Throw my name in also please


----------



## Bram (Jan 1, 2010)

Everyone added..Must be present to win...no..just kidding.. Thanks for the response..might have two drawings today..feeling generous...the second will be for a two bone camo call..good luck..

Gerry


----------



## Bram (Jan 1, 2010)

Not many here today..must be sleeping..lol drawing in a few..good luck and thanks

Gerry

There will be two drawings..so don't leave just yet..


----------



## Bram (Jan 1, 2010)

******Two Winners******

First of all thanks to everyone that registered for this drawing..your names will be kept in the pot for another drawing in the future..appreciate the response..NOW the winners


fowl play and brucemacgee19 won the wingbones..thanks everyone for entering and hope to see yall at Callaway Gardens on Jan. 15-16 for the NWTF State Convention..

Gerry


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats, fowl play and brucemacgee19 .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats to the winners!! Thanks Gerry!


----------



## Bram (Jan 1, 2010)

*Hats off to you!!!!*

Thanks again guys and gals..you will be in the running for one in the future..have met alot of great people on this forum and get alot of business on here..just want to give back a little..Happy New Year to all of you

Gerry


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Jan 1, 2010)

I tell ya what ........   that gerry is an alright fella.   I'm tickled to death.   I'll post some pics when  it arrives.  thanks again buddy for all you do for these turkey infected addicts on this forum.


----------



## Bram (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the comments brucemacgee..take care

Gerry


----------



## SOUTHERN WOODS (Jan 1, 2010)

congrats to the winners and thanks for the drawing Bram!


----------



## Bram (Jan 1, 2010)

Appreciate the comments..thanks


----------



## 77BOWTIE (Jan 1, 2010)

CONGRATS to the winners. What a way to bring in the new year. Generosity is contagious.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats to the winners and thanks for the the chance on the give away.


----------



## Bram (Jan 1, 2010)

toolmkr20 said:


> Congrats to the winners and thanks for the the chance on the give away.



Thanks for entering..will be more in the future..

Gerry


----------



## fowl play (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey Bram thanks for the call can't wait to get my hands on it and give an old longbeard a dirt nap!


----------



## Bram (Jan 4, 2010)

fowl play said:


> Hey Bram thanks for the call can't wait to get my hands on it and give an old longbeard a dirt nap!



Thanks fowl play..congrats on the call..pm sent..

Gerry


----------



## ccookou812 (Jan 4, 2010)

Add me too I have made a couple of wingbone calls. Haven't used them hunting yet. Would love to have one from somebody that knows how to make them.


----------



## Bram (Jan 5, 2010)

Will add..be having another drawing before turkey season..thanks

Gerry


----------

